# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات اليوم 05-12-2014 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

مباريات اليوم 05-12-2014 والقنوات الناقلة لها 
(Friday 05.XII.2014 (GMT+1  italy Serie A 
20:45 Fiorentina -Juventus
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss   Germany - 1.Bundesliga 
20:30 Borussia Dortmund - Hoffenheim
ESPN (Caribbean 901
-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss
TRT HD
-Turksat 42°E -11054 V 30000-FTA/Biss  Portugal -Premeira Liga 
20:45 Benfica -Belenenses
Abu Dhabi Sports 2
-Badr 26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Abu Dhabi Sports 2 HD
-Nile sat 7°W°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2
- Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2 
21:30 Boavista -Sporting Lisbon
A Spor
-Eutelsat 7°E -11455 V 20050 -CW (Digiturk
A Spor/ A Spor HD
-Turksat 42°E-12054 H 27500 -FTA/Biss
RTPi / RTP Internacional
-Hotbird 13°E -10723 H 29900 -FTA  Algerian League Mobilis 1 
16:00 NA Hussein Dey-USM EL HARRACH
Porogramme National
-Eutelsat 5°W - 11060 H 23700 -Biss
-Ses 22°W -12674 H 20255 -Biss  England- FA Cup 
20:55 Hartlepool United - Blyth Spartans
BBC TWO
-Astra 28.2°E -10803 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10818 V 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10773 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10788 V 22000 -FTA
BBC TWO HD
-Astra 28.2°E -10847 V 23000 -FTA (DVB-S2
-Intelsat 27.5°W -11495 V 44100 - Biss (DVB-S2
BBTV Channel 7
-Thaicom 78.5°E -3800 H 30000-FTA (C-Band
-Thaicom 78.5°E-3827 H 4700-FTA (C-Band  Ukrainian -Vyscha Liha 
18:00 Dynamo Kyiv-Metalurg Donesk
2+2
-Astra 4.8°E -11766 H 27500 -FTA/Biss  Bulgarian A PFG 
15:00 Beroe -Ludogorets
Diema
-HellasSat 39°E -12524 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat  Abdullatif Jameel Saudi Professional League 
13:15 AlTaawon- AlIttihad
MBC Pro Sports 1
-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA
MBC Pro Sports 1 HD
-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA 
13:30 Al-Orubah -AlShabab
MBC Pro Sports 2
-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA
MBC Pro Sports 2 HD
-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA 
17:35 AlHilal-AlRaed
MBC Pro Sports 1
-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA
MBC Pro Sports 1 HD
-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA  UAE Arabian Gulf League U-21 
13:45 AlJazira-Baniyas SC
Abu Dhabi Sports 1
-Nile sat 7°W-12226 H 27500 -FTA
-Hotbird 13°E -11747 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA
Abu Dhabi Sports 1 HD
-Nile Sat 7°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2
- Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2 
16:30 AlAin-Ittihad Kalba
Abu Dhabi Sports 1
-Nile sat 7°W-12226 H 27500 -FTA
-Hotbird 13°E -11747 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA
Abu Dhabi Sports 1 HD
-Nile Sat 7°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2
- Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2

----------


## GSM-AYA

*بارك الله فيك  اخي*

----------

